

Teach kids electronics with PlayDoh - jgamman
http://courseweb.stthomas.edu/apthomas/SquishyCircuits/index.htm

======
projectileboy
Seems cool, but not better than Snap Circuits.

~~~
stepcut
Agreed. Snap circuits is great. The mechanics are easy enough that my three
year old can put together simple circuits.

------
biot
Note: unsuitable for air travel.

~~~
hugh3
Heh, yep, I'd love to see what the TSA would make of a lump of plasticine with
embedded electronics.

------
kylemaxwell
I'll watch the video later today, but I wonder if this might not make for some
truly _excellent_ summer projects for my 7-year-old daughter, a self-described
"geek girl".

